# I have an old Liberty Bell Wood stove and no manual... HELP



## Darin Maceachern (Nov 11, 2013)

I recently acquired an old Liberty Bell wood stove from a friend.  Its an insert model 7901.  I have a picture of the back of the unit.  Little did I know that in MA i need to have a permit to put the stove in my fireplace in order to be covered by insurance.  I can't find the manual for the unit as I need it to make sure the specs of the stove are intact in order to get the permit.  I am lost here, I have searched all over the internet and can't seem to find one.  I  know the stamp on the back says Liberty Bell, Metal Design MFG., West Hartford CT, any suggestions to help broaden my search would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## webbie (Nov 11, 2013)

This is going to be a tough one! I have seen advertisements for the stove WAY BACK - maybe in a small woodstove mag, but they never got big enough to be known or be at a trade show, etc...

There were, at the peak of the late 70's energy scare, about 500 stove manufacturers in the USA....most very small and 450+ went out of business.

Basically, you have two choices. First is to scrap it...second is to convince the building official to let you install it using generic NFPA guidelines (search this site and the web for those)....he has the ability to allow that.

But installation of such an insert today requires lining the chimney to the top with stainless steel UL approved pipe, so it's not like you can slip it in and go. Even if you had the manual, those standards have changed many times over the years, so you likely would not be safe installing it as per the manual.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!


----------



## Darin Maceachern (Nov 12, 2013)

webbie said:


> This is going to be a tough one! I have seen advertisements for the stove WAY BACK - maybe in a small woodstove mag, but they never got big enough to be known or be at a trade show, etc...
> 
> There were, at the peak of the late 70's energy scare, about 500 stove manufacturers in the USA....most very small and 450+ went out of business.
> 
> ...


Thank You So very much for your help Your awesome   Gonna have to find something cheap i guess.  Any suggestions?


----------



## pen (Nov 12, 2013)

Wouldn't hurt to start a new thread in the hearth room with the dimensions of your fireplace, the dimensions of your chimney (height) and flue (diameter L & W), whether it is a pre-fab unit or a traditional masonry fireplace, the size of the home / room the stove is in, what your heating goals are (weekend burner, 24/7, etc) and there are generally folks around who can help you do it right and help find some budget friendly options.

pen


----------



## LFaddis (Nov 19, 2014)

Darin Maceachern said:


> I recently acquired an old Liberty Bell wood stove from a friend.  Its an insert model 7901.  I have a picture of the back of the unit.  Little did I know that in MA i need to have a permit to put the stove in my fireplace in order to be covered by insurance.  I can't find the manual for the unit as I need it to make sure the specs of the stove are intact in order to get the permit.  I am lost here, I have searched all over the internet and can't seem to find one.  I  know the stamp on the back says Liberty Bell, Metal Design MFG., West Hartford CT, any suggestions to help broaden my search would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


Hi Darin,  I have a liberty bell turbuair fireplace insert model 7901 sheet of operating instructions.  no manual.  front of sheet indicates assembly and installation instructions.  back of the sheet explains how to build a fire/disposal of ashes.  (I was searching for the co. to see if we could get a glass door for it and came across your inquiry.)  I don't know if this info would answer your problem but if you email me your address I would be happy to mail you a copy of what I have.  my email is lmfaddis07@comcast.net.


----------

